
The Broderers of St Paul’s Cathedral - pepys
http://spitalfieldslife.com/2016/02/19/the-broderers-of-st-pauls-cathedral/
======
smoyer
I always appreciate this kind of craftsmanship - just like I appreciate
software projects where I can clean up every little detail. I'm not generally
anal-retentive and understand the value of "working software". On the other
hand, if there are errant edge-cases that might cause problems once every
million occurrences, I still know those problems are there.

